# Torsion Bar Adjustment



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

OK! How's it done? I own a 94 Z71, 4x4, 350V8 1/2 ton, etc. I measured my truck on a flat surface, front sits 1 inches lower than the rear. Then I installed my snow plow, which of course lowered it more. I would like to crank the torsion bars a bit to assist in leveling the truck with only the lower plow frame installed...with the whole plow package installed on the truck, the front is 3 inches lower than the rear. Can anyone help me in cranking the bars? Does a chiltons tell you what to do?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Follow the torsion bar all the way to the back of it. There you will find a jacking bolt. Just turn the jack bolt in till you get the ride height you are looking for.
Dino


----------



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

Should I raise the front end until the tires are off the ground to take any tention off of the torsion bars?


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i cranked up the torsion bars on a chevy to get clearance and it really changed the ride and it will wear on the front end more if i were to be in the same situation again i would adjust the torsion bars just a little bit and then put on some timbren load boosters they work good and will not affect ride

i put these on a 97 in the rear and 1 add a leaf now the truck still rides great and it starts to sag at 2 ton and no sag at all with 1 ton which is the usuall load for me

you can get these for the front to ease your situation


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes I would raise the truck till the tires are off the ground, that will make the jack bolts easier to turn. Also when done, drop the truck back down on level ground, measure from the ground to the middle of the wheelwell, and make sure they measure the same. Adjust to they do.
Dino


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If you adjust the torstion bars will that mess up the alignment ?I put the timbren load boosters on but would like to get it up a little higher but was afraid to touch the bars.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

it will change the alignement but it depends on how much you adjust the bars if it will need to be re-aligned or not the time i adjusted mine all the way up it set it off bad and took it in to be re-aligned but i think a small adjustment in the bars will not matter too much


----------



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

To fill you guys in on my status...

This past weekend, I raised the front end, cranked down on the 17mm bolts and waalaa! Truck now sits 1 inch higher, almost level with the rear. Sags by 1/8 inch with no plow frame attached, sits 1/4 inch lower than the rear with plow frame attached. I haven't put the plow on yet, but I suspect it will drop significantly, and that's when I'll want the load improvers (Timbren's?).

Thanks.


----------

